# Key Hole Fire Pit Measurements - Scotty's



## DianeB

Have been saving this for awhile and hope to make this soon.  Wondering If I should line the base with some firebrick or just use the earth?  We have some stone that has been laying around for years - believe it came from an old stone wall in the woods and dumped here by the previous owner. I hear you have to be careful about using river rock as they could explode if stone retained any water - certainly don't want any exploding rocks.  Thought I would share Scotty's sketch for others - he previously posted it.


----------



## Defiant

Stealing Scotty's pit plans, he is a great guy maybe he will head over and build it for you


----------



## ScotO

Defiant said:


> Stealing Scotty's pit plans, he is a great guy maybe he will head over and build it for you


Awe, shucks fellas. Thanks for the kind words...

Diane, I used just plain ol' earth for the floor of the pit. You want to dig down around a foot deep, and building the walls of the pit out of fieldstone will be fine.....keep in mind that the dimensions I have in that drawing are the INSIDE dimensions.  You will have to make it bigger than that to allow for the space that your rock will sit in.  Keep me posted with some pictures. I just now found this thread or I would have chimed in earlier! I can't wait to see it!

here's a pic of mine, just to keep you motivated!!


----------



## PapaDave

Wow, what a coinkeedink. Mine looks just like that, except it's bigger......oh, it doesn't have the cooking part......oh, and it's round.
But otherwise, it's exactly the same.


----------



## Don2222

What is the purpose of the keyhole shape?


----------



## DianeB

Don2222 said:


> What is the purpose of the keyhole shape?


 The end with the square is roughly 18X18 so you could use an oven rack or something else to make a grill over that section.  Cook your food on the grill section and have a nice bon fire in the round section.


----------



## Don2222

DianeB said:


> The end with the square is roughly 18X18 so you could use an oven rack or something else to make a grill over that section.  Cook your food on the grill section and have a nice bon fire in the round section.



Very good, Thanks!


----------



## ScotO

Don2222 said:


> What is the purpose of the keyhole shape?


 
Don, Diane hit the nail on the head.  What's really nice about the keyhole design is that you can build a fire, after a half hour or so you can pull a pile of coals over to the squared end, throw on some applewood slivers and get to cooking right away......
Since I built this firepit, I've given my grill away (haven't used a gas grille in over a decade).  This is my second keyhole pit (this one was built in April 2011, the rocks had gotten bad in the old one from so much use).....








We do wings, burgers, chicken, shrimp, fish, pork chops, steaks.....you name it.  And the flavor can't be beat.  I make one HELL of a mean smoked steak!


----------



## Defiant

You are making me hungry buddy!


----------



## ScotO

Defiant said:


> You are making me hungry buddy!


You get the rods and reels ready, I'll bring the spatula, some applewood, and beer money,........


----------



## Defiant

I can't wait to get back home this Saturday, been on a job for a week now and can't get creative on this iPad.


----------



## ScotO

Defiant said:


> I can't wait to get back home this Saturday, been on a job for a week now and can't get creative on this iPad.


I was waiting for one of your .gif files.......like this one....


----------



## Stax




----------



## Stax

Courtesy of Scotty's "keyhole" idea.


----------



## ScotO

Stax said:


> View attachment 105234
> View attachment 105235
> View attachment 105237
> View attachment 105238


Love the rotisserie.....was wondering where the heck you've been brother!


----------



## swagler85

That's on my list to build here shortly after moving in the new house


----------



## Ashful

What is this new pit to be used for? Reason I ask is, I made mine much bigger, as I'm often using it for burning downed branches (lots of trees in my yard) and other yard waste. I'd go for at least 60" diameter, or more, if used for anything beyond cooking.


----------



## swagler85

Joful said:


> What is this new pit to be used for? Reason I ask is, I made mine much bigger, as I'm often using it for burning downed branches (lots of trees in my yard) and other yard waste. I'd go for at least 60" diameter, or more, if used for anything beyond cooking.


We always had two fire pits for that reason. One to burn brush and the other for our enjoyment fires


----------



## DevilsBrew

Not sure if anyone is interested but I have read good reviews about the Grizzly rotisserie.



Stax said:


> View attachment 105234


 
OMGosh. I am going to have to borrow that brick design. I have been trying to figure out how I would get a grate in a sorta mini brick oven.


----------



## Ashful

Stax said:


> View attachment 105234
> View attachment 105235
> View attachment 105237
> View attachment 105238


 

Any concerns with the platings on that chrome-shelving-unit-turned-grill-grate flaking or giving off bad mojo when heated?


----------



## ScotO

Joful said:


> Any concerns with the platings on that chrome-shelving-unit-turned-grill-grate flaking or giving off bad mojo when heated?


I think, as long as it doesn't get RED HOT, he should be OK.  It takes some pretty hi-temps for that stuff to outgas. 
I built my grilles out of 3-16 stainless rod.....they hold up great and will never rust.


----------



## DevilsBrew

A cast iron grill grate is pretty cheap. They can be bought online or at a big box hardware store.  I have checked it out recently.


----------



## DianeB

What about using the grills from disposed of kitchen ovens?  I was planning on asking my local appliance store if they could keep some for me as they deliver new and take away the old.


----------



## ScotO

DianeB said:


> What about using the grills from disposed of kitchen ovens? I was planning on asking my local appliance store if they could keep some for me as they deliver new and take away the old.


I think you'd be OK if you didn't get the grill red-hot.  That chrome coating, when put up to extreme temperatures, can 'outgas' some nasty stuff.  I'd be looking either for a cast iron grille or a stainless grille...

Did a little searching on the 'net this morning and found this one at Lowe's, I'm sure there are others out there......

http://www.lowes.com/pd_201757-33120-52101_4294703243__


----------



## USMC80

Stax said:


> View attachment 105234
> View attachment 105235
> View attachment 105237
> View attachment 105238


 

wow thats awesome!  Definitely going to do this.  Can i build it straight on the ground without any bricks or anything on the bottom?


----------



## ScotO

USMC80 said:


> wow thats awesome! Definitely going to do this. Can i build it straight on the ground without any bricks or anything on the bottom?


Mine is built right INTO the ground, with the top stones of the pit being level with the ground.  No rocks or bricks on the bottom of the pit, just the clay that's there naturally.......


----------



## swagler85

USMC80 said:


> wow thats awesome!  Definitely going to do this.  Can i build it straight on the ground without any bricks or anything on the bottom?


That's what I did, works well.


----------



## Hearth Mistress

Scotty Overkill said:


> Mine is built right INTO the ground, with the top stones of the pit being level with the ground.  No rocks or bricks on the bottom of the pit, just the clay that's there naturally.......


Okay Scotty so your "to-do" list is getting longer.  When you show up here to build my outdoor hearth like fishingpol, you're gonna have to make me one of these too  I live on a vertical acre of slate so thanks to Sandy a lot of it got crushed by falling trees and broke off, I'm surrounded by A LOT of nice building materials, just lack skills and a handy hubby 

I gotta stick to the woodstove threads here, I'm jealous of all you guys here that build stuff! I can't get my hubby to change a light bulb!


----------



## DevilsBrew

On the cooking rectangle - I've been pondering raising the height of the sides, making the length a tad shorter, and blocking off the top half of the side facing the open pit to retain more heat.


----------



## ScotO

DevilsBrew said:


> On the cooking rectangle - I've been pondering raising the height of the sides, making the length a tad shorter, and blocking off the top half of the side facing the open pit to retain more heat.


 whatever works for you.......nothing wrong with a little experimentation......
Show us your build and the results you get from it.....you KNOW how we love pictures on here!


----------



## DevilsBrew

Your work is brilliant, really.


----------

